
Swissquote Go: a game from a Swiss bank that lets people “catch” shares for free - MasterScrat
https://www.swissquote.ch/sqw-static/marketing/swissquote-go/en/
======
MasterScrat
Full disclosure: I work there, didn't work in this project. I definitely find
it cool though ;-)

